# Baby Talk



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Remember this thread:

viewtopic.php?t=9029

Well...guess what....?????


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Whatwhatwhat??


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I am having Pooka's baby!!!!  

Woo hoo!!!

Pesto is mine mine mine. Yay!!!

I am a teensy bit excited.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

YAY!  Congrats, that's awesome! Man, Pesto's going to be so spoiled he won't know what to do! :lol: How's Snarf feel about becoming a big brother? Is he going to tell us in his blog, perhaps?


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Congrats, thats great news


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

Oh that is so exciting! You will love having two hedgies, and will look forward for the third :lol: 

When are you getting him?


----------



## NoDivision (Aug 29, 2010)

That's so exciting! Congratulations! The wait is gonig to kill you XD


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Wooohoooo!!!!!

I'm so excited for you!...And for us!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

We are designing Pesto's new home as we speak - Asian theme...rock garden, bamboo, a pagoda, etc. Jamie got a cage for free (similar set up to FN) - that's what prompted the baby talk in our home - then Pooka came along with Pesto and presto!

I am so excited. SO excited. :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

eeeeee!

i always knew you were multiple hedgehog material.


----------



## xspiked (Feb 27, 2011)

I squeaked in excitement...in a biostats class. Yes, good student that I am, I am on HHC. 
CONGRATS.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

xspiked said:


> I squeaked in excitement...in a biostats class. Yes, good student that I am, I am on HHC.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

             

just make sure you never say "let's have pesto for dinner!" ...even if you are craving the yummy green stuff.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

HOORAY!!! That's so exciting! Congratulations to you!!!

      

I too wonder how Snarf will feel about the new addition, but I'm sure he won't be afraid to tell us!

Can't WAIT to see pictures of the new little cutie-pie.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Jamie is already talking about a third hedgie. :shock: 

He says it's hardly more work for three instead of one, right? The reason he had to ask me this is because he doesn't actually DO any if the work for even ONE hedgie. Big rotter.


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

Jamie uses my logic exactly!!!!!!  :twisted:  :twisted: 

go Jamie!!!!!!!!! 

that is totally how i justified going from 1 hedgie to 6, BTW.

mwah-hahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa!


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

:lol: Yeah, that's how we went from putting a hedgie in the guest room, to having a guest stay in the hedgie room! :lol: Acutally, it's almost easier now to move guests to a different room than it is to move all the hedgie stuff!

You will love having 2! They go through food quicker, so there's not as much waste. You don't have to wait as long to do a load of laundry. You don't have to share!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Bumping cuz I am SO **** excited.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> Bumping cuz I am SO darn excited.


talk to us.


----------



## leopardhedgehog (Nov 18, 2010)

MissC said:


> We are designing Pesto's new home as we speak - Asian theme...rock garden, bamboo, a pagoda, etc. Jamie got a cage for free (similar set up to FN) - that's what prompted the baby talk in our home - then Pooka came along with Pesto and presto!
> 
> I am so excited. SO excited. :mrgreen:


That's great!!!! Just make sure Snarf doesn't get jealous!


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

when are you picking him up?


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

unsure, my mom is coming to drop him off (Was more of a commitment than she thought) on May long weekend, then after that we are unsure. Just figuring out the arrangements for travel 

Pesto was the runt of the litter by the way. But now he's bigger than Napoleon at only 4 months lol

Here is a picture 

(Course he was only 7 weeks in his picture lol)


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

ssssssiiiiiigggggghhhhhhh :mrgreen: 

I have refrained from bothering Pooka with "Is he here yet?" twenty times a day.

So far. :twisted: 

I told Snarf and he thinks he's going on vacation. I could tell he's wondering what the down-side is to having naps without being disturbed and someone else to share my 'attention'.


----------



## hedgiegirl1214 (Jan 14, 2011)

Pesto is so cute! Are you going to change the name or use Pesto?


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

hedgiegirl1214 said:


> Pesto is so cute! Are you going to change the name or use Pesto?


Have to meet him first...then we'll decide. 

Maybe we'll change "Snarf" to "Basil"...we'll sound like we're in an Italian kitchen: Basil...Pesto..." :lol:


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Ahahaha I'm sure you could figure out a great name once you meet him if you wanna change it  maybe something closer to snarf like... .. I can't think of anything but I think you know what I mean.

MissC has probably made me the happiest hedgie mama ever. I know there aren't a lot of HHC members near me, and I was dreading the process of re-homing simply because I am just to friggin' anal about interviews and finding the perfect person. But as I said to MissC, this is jut magic 

I couldn't have asked for a better outcome for this little guy, and he was definitely my favorite out of the litter, and he was the last one picked. I almost kept him but then my mom decided she wanted to give hedgie ownership a try. It just proved too complicated for her though, so she asked for me to take him back. So naturally course I said yea. And before I even began the process of re-homing I mentioned it in a thread and MissC was on it like white on rice! hahaha. I'm just so glad that he's got a home in the making.  This is awesome.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I could just pee I'm so excited.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I'm excited for both of you! I imagine that the absolute best home you can think of would be from someone who's an active poster. You already know how they treat their hedgie, and you are sure to get lots of updates. I love it.


----------



## hercsmom (Jul 6, 2010)

Aarrrggg...I can hardly stand the excitement! I can't wait to see more pics.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Not two seconds ago, I said to Jamie "You don't think this new addition to our family is YOURS, do you??? :shock: :lol: 

He has named, re-named, un-named, then re-named the poor guy 72 times; he is drawing and re-drawing architectual schematics of how his cage will appear and wanted to drive an hour to Calgary to get something or other. :roll: I stopped listening two days ago, so not sure what he's been going on about. :roll: 

He's so cute and excited. :lol: I am just biding my time...*whistles*....impatiently...*taps foot*... :mrgreen:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

what color is he? it's a bit hard to tell from the picture.


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Awww, I'm just so excited for you! And really jealous of the hedgie-palace Pesto is sure to have!


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

cylaura said:


> Awww, I'm just so excited for you! And really jealous of the hedgie-palace Pesto is sure to have!


It's in the works. Jamie has everything desigend, it's just a matter of buying what we need: I will be ordering red and black coroplast today...the pagoda will be picked out Tuesday...fleece for the rock garden, too...(we live in the stix, so we gotta wait until we're in the big city next week, otherwise we would have a finsished empty cage and J & I would be sitting & staring at it like a shrine. :roll: )

He said yesterday, out of the blue: "I wish Pesto was heeeeeeeereeeeee" followed by a big dramatic sigh.


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

so what color...?


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

MissC said:


> It's in the works. Jamie has everything desigend, it's just a matter of buying what we need: I will be ordering red and black coroplast today...the pagoda will be picked out Tuesday...fleece for the rock garden, too...(we live in the stix, so we gotta wait until we're in the big city next week, otherwise we would have a finsished empty cage and J & I would be sitting & staring at it like a shrine. :roll: )
> 
> He said yesterday, out of the blue: "I wish Pesto was heeeeeeeereeeeee" followed by a big dramatic sigh.


I didn't even know you could GET different colors of coroplast! Where did you get it from? (Not that I am setting foot near another coroplast sheet anytime soon since Liam's new cage is finally done... but... you never know... colors! :lol: )

Can't wait to see pictures!!


----------



## pooka dotted (Jan 5, 2011)

Last time I saw Pesto he was an Algerian chocolate. he could have lightened up but not by much. so that would be my guess for what he is


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Just talked to my new fave person, Mike, at the sign shop...he is very excited to meet Snarf and sell me red and black coro for about $20/sheet (4x4')...and *I* am very excited to pick it up but it's pouring out.  So maybe tomorrow...

Yes, cylaura, you can get almost any color coro you can imagine. This is a small shop so red is red...black is black...etc but I'm sure if I wanted a perfect pink or whatever, they would just order it.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

fracturedcircle said:


> so what color...?


Didn't ask or check...I don't even know what color Snarf is. :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

MissC said:


> fracturedcircle said:
> 
> 
> > so what color...?
> ...


ohhh, *i* love thinking about hedgie colors.


----------



## CritterHeaven (Feb 21, 2011)

MissC said:


> cylaura said:
> 
> 
> > Awww, I'm just so excited for you! And really jealous of the hedgie-palace Pesto is sure to have!
> ...


We ReALLY need to see pictures of Pesto's Palace... :lol:


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pesto's Palace pics will be posted promptly...right after we let him and Snarf settle and let Pesto tell us how he wants to live. Jamie is realizing what I have been saying: we really need to meet the little critter before we can design his forever home, and has slowed down construction. :lol: 

For the first few nights - or however long it takes for both he and Snarf to be comfortable - he will live with as much of his cage/stuff as possbile in our bedroom. That keeps him further away from Snarf and closer to our scent. I may have Snarf in the room on our bed after a couple days (his usual sleeping spot during the day) and see how they deal with each other's scent. And we will just keep taking baby steps to make sure everyone is happy.

Then, when we know more about Pesto: preferred sleeping quarters; does he climb? does he like ramps? food dish preferences, etc etc, we will begin building his cage...er...Palace. :lol: 

In the meantime, however...pics will be posted.


----------

